# bmw for long commute



## danix (Jul 17, 2011)

Background:
I drive 102 miles/day, round trip, in hellish traffic. I'm staggering my hours so I don't have to sit there as long. Sold my Prius (which I hated driving) and bought a 2006 330i, which I ended up returning a day later because it had issues.

Further background: I'm a long time VW/Audi owner, also had many TDIs for several years.
I made the mistake of driving a 335d and appreciating the difference in power and quality.

So, I want a 335d. I don't want to blow $50k on a commuter car, no matter how nice.
There are no CPO 335ds yet, but there will be in a few months I suspect.

I've been looking for a 335i, 07 or 08, with warranty, in the 25k range (yes, they are out there). But I suspect the 335i will get worse real-world mileage than the 06 330i, or even a 330i before it.

Found what looks to be a nicely cared for 01 e46 330i, and I'm considering it. Doesn't have things I wanted like bluetooth, but I'm thinking of it as a temporary car.

Then I realize that for 25k I could get a new Golf or Jetta TDI, and debate doing that instead. But sitting in a VW has lost its luster.

What to do, what to do?


----------



## GG Hyundai (Feb 26, 2007)

AFAIK, the 335i doesn't get that much worse MPG than the 330i.

If you are willing to get a temp car, might as well stick with what you have waiting for a CPO 335d.


----------



## Michael Schott (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm not sure what you are looking for in a car. You use it mainly for commuting in Southern California where for the most part the speed of a 335i is wasted. And you want high gas mileage. May I suggest a 328i? For your driving it's plenty fast, gets slightly better fuel economy, will be less expensive to purchase and is more reliable.

Truly the best choice for you is a Golf or Jetta TDI.


----------



## danix (Jul 17, 2011)

I don't have a current car (well, I'm borrowing a friend's Mustang convertible with a stick, which sucks in traffic).
I'm in Northern California, and depending on the time of the day, I could be doing 90 on the freeway, carving a windy back road, or stuck in traffic for an hour.

The 328i seemed gutless to me. Perhaps it's just the example I drove, but I wasn't impressed.

The Golf or Jetta would be a great choice for economy. The problem with the VW is they are underbraked and underdamped, and it takes a lot of time and money to get the car to perform anywhere near the level of a BMW (not raw power, but handling and braking). Sure, it can be done, and I've done it before, but I'm not sure I'm up for that.

So good suggestions. I should drive the latest Golf TDI again and see how it feels. And maybe I'll give the 328i another try.


----------



## Campfamily (Sep 20, 2010)

I do 90+ miles a day in Los Angeles traffic. I look forward to the drive every day, even in stop and go traffic. I never felt that way before I got my BMW.


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

danix said:


> I don't have a current car (well, I'm borrowing a friend's Mustang convertible with a stick, which sucks in traffic).
> I'm in Northern California, and depending on the time of the day, I could be doing 90 on the freeway, carving a windy back road, or stuck in traffic for an hour.
> 
> The 328i seemed gutless to me. Perhaps it's just the example I drove, but I wasn't impressed.
> ...


I can help you with this one. I drive 30k miles a year for work and can tell you that I totally understand the position you are in. The Prius is great for fuel economy, but I can imagine it is hard to spend that much time in a car that stucks that bad. Here is what I did. I looked high and low (14 months of looking) for a pristine low, low mileage CPO BMW. I ended up with a 535 6MT with only 14k miles on it. The price was pretty much a few grand more than a new Jetta TDI and while I do not get TDI mileage, my car is a blast to drive and very comfortable (which the TDI is not). I suggest you start looking for a CPO 3 or 5 series with under 20k miles so you have a good 80-90k miles of warranty. My car gets 26-27 mpg highway and that is pretty good in my book. My 335d gets 10mpg more than that, but as you said there are none on the CPO market yet and it is expensive as a new car. Dont worry that 335 gas mileage is bad because it is not, but you will have more choices if you are willing to take a 328 and the increased fuel economy is a plus. I had a chance to get a new TDI and my car is much better for close to the same money...I also have alot more warrany coverage since VW is now only 36/36 on the warranty.


----------



## Michael Schott (Dec 7, 2007)

danix said:


> I don't have a current car (well, I'm borrowing a friend's Mustang convertible with a stick, which sucks in traffic).
> I'm in Northern California, and depending on the time of the day, I could be doing 90 on the freeway, carving a windy back road, or stuck in traffic for an hour.
> 
> The 328i seemed gutless to me. Perhaps it's just the example I drove, but I wasn't impressed.
> ...


I would never call my 328i gutless but I have the MT which helps a lot. It's certainly way faster than the diesel VW's.


----------



## AllBlackBimmer (Jun 4, 2011)

buy a 335d or 335i.

buy a beater car.

Done. switch both cars on commutes. Saves mileage on your BMW along with wear and tear, still have a nice car to drive when you want/need (perhaps you have to go to a big meeting today or something, or maybe its 6" of snow and you need the beater)


I have a 328i and I am in the process of buying a beater - looking at older subarus - so I would recomedend one as well.

You could also get like a '98 5 or 7 series as a beater or daily driver and have the best of both worlds!


----------



## Munich77 (Jul 16, 2008)

I think it all depends on your budget. The N54 engine when driven right can get great fuel economy. However if you commute is stop and go then you will not have such great fuel economy. I think you made the right choice looking at the 335d. For those number of miles per year a diesel might pay off. Of course, getting high 20s to 30s in a 6 cylinder (328/330/335) might also be option. However, I am not sure if those number are attenable in the type of traffic you face day today.


----------



## Campfamily (Sep 20, 2010)

AllBlackBimmer said:


> buy a 335d or 335i.
> 
> buy a beater car.
> 
> ...


I disagree with buying a beater. My philosophy is that since I spend so much time in my car, I may as well enjoy it. As far as the number of miles, I didn't buy the car to keep the mileage low, I bought it to drive it; I don't get any enjoyment out of looking at the odometer, I get enjoyment every time I put my foot down, or go into a turn fast, or even turn the stereo up load. Plus, you've got to pay maintenance, insurance, etc on the beater.

I say, buy what you want, what you can afford, and then enjoy yourself. In a few years, when you've worn this one out, go buy another one.

Keith


----------



## Kamdog (Apr 15, 2007)

For a commuter car, I would go with a cheaper car that has good A/C, good isolation, good gas mileage, and won't hurt me when it racks up useless miles. You need something Japanese or Korean.


----------



## Regmatc (Jan 11, 2011)

I totally agree with Keith....a car is for driving....and the enjoyment of it. I can't see myself sitting in a beater for that amount of time. When I'm driving my ride, I need to love every moment of it. It's like my second home and an extension of myself.

Sent from my PC36100 using Bimmer


----------



## Campfamily (Sep 20, 2010)

Regmatc said:


> I totally agree with Keith....a car is for driving....and the enjoyment of it. I can't see myself sitting in a beater for that amount of time. When I'm driving my ride, I need to love every moment of it. It's like my second home and an extension of myself.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Bimmer


Actually, one exception to what I said would be if I lived in a climate with real winters. I would have a beater to drive in the snow. But, since I live in Southern California, where we don't have real seasons, this isn't an issue for me.


----------



## danix (Jul 17, 2011)

I found a low mile, original owner 2010 Jetta TDI with DSG, Navigation, pretty much anything I'd want. Looks like $22k. I'm seriously considering it, but the logical and emotional sides of my brain are still arguing, I will let you know which side wins


----------



## AllBlackBimmer (Jun 4, 2011)

Campfamily said:


> Actually, one exception to what I said would be if I lived in a climate with real winters. I would have a beater to drive in the snow. But, since I live in Southern California, where we don't have real seasons, this isn't an issue for me.


I agree cars are meant to be driven - even as much as I baby my 3 series.

But I live in PA, and we get some snow here to say the least. My summer tires and lowered suspension aren't making it through even 6" of snow...

Just because its a beater, doesn't mean the hood and doors have to be different colors and have the sideview mirror duct taped on :rofl: nothing wrong like a Ford ex-ploder or a subaru AWD for a beater :bigpimp:


----------



## Campfamily (Sep 20, 2010)

AllBlackBimmer said:


> I agree cars are meant to be driven - even as much as I baby my 3 series.
> 
> But I live in PA, and we get some snow here to say the least. My summer tires and lowered suspension aren't making it through even 6" of snow...
> 
> Just because its a beater, doesn't mean the hood and doors have to be different colors and have the sideview mirror duct taped on :rofl: nothing wrong like a Ford ex-ploder or a subaru AWD for a beater :bigpimp:


If I lived where we had real winters, I would do the same thing you do. But, both where I live, and where the OP lives, the winter isn't much more than a few rain drops.:thumbup:


----------



## Norm37 (Jun 28, 2008)

danix said:


> I found a low mile, original owner 2010 Jetta TDI with DSG, Navigation, pretty much anything I'd want. Looks like $22k. I'm seriously considering it, but the logical and emotional sides of my brain are still arguing, I will let you know which side wins


How about a new Toyota RAV4 269 hp V6.

My Son likes it and said it has plenty of power. He drives a 135i convertable and a mustang.

I went with the base as with the sport you feel the rough pavement a lot more. So test drive both.


----------



## danix (Jul 17, 2011)

No winters here (unless I go skiiing). For right now, the Jetta TDI was the right choice for me. And I'm going to tell myself that, until I find a nice Montego Blue CPO'd 335d with M-sport package for $30k 
Thanks for the feedback.


----------

